# Furmeets suggestions



## Fay V (Feb 4, 2012)

We are on the cusp of reorganizing the conventioneering section and need to remake the convention sticky, and we would like to make a furmeet thread. 

please suggest any furmeets that occur regularly.


----------



## Kranda (Feb 4, 2012)

Daytonfurs of Ohio has furmeets every tuesday. Movie meets.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Lake Area Furry Friends. Meets in Schaumburg, IL, on Tuesdays, and Milwaukee and Madison, WI, on Thursdays and Friday respectively.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 8, 2012)

For every SF bay area meet, see here:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Bay_Area_Furry


----------



## green wolf (Feb 14, 2012)

if there are any other furries around the lake of the ozarks area I would love to try and organize a regular meet


----------

